# Delayed 13A Visa - Why?



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a new question about this topic and I hope someone here will have the answer as I am becoming concerned over the excessive delay of my 13a Visa...

I have been here in the Philippines more than a year and a half now and I am becoming accustomed to the typical bureaucratic delays and red tape but this particular one is really excessive as far as Philippine delays go.

I applied for my 13a Residency Visa more than a year ago at the main PBI Office in Manila...finally got my interview, etc. and was told I should have my 13a on or around March 18th. It is now April 19th and still no word on my Visa.

After reading this thread again and reviewing the posts here, I saw that there is supposed to be a list or a mention of a list(?????), and your name has to appear on this list before your 13a Visa will be issued?

What list?

Where can the list be found?

What is the purpose of this list?

I was never told about any list and I dealt directly with the main BI Office.

Where is this list found on the BI website? I cannot seem to find it and I am not even sure what I am looking for. Can anyone assist me with this question.

Thanks...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI announcement area*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a new question about this topic and I hope someone here will have the answer as I am becoming concerned over the excessive delay of my 13a Visa...
> 
> I have been here in the Philippines more than a year and a half now and I am becoming accustomed to the typical bureaucratic delays and red tape but this particular one is really excessive as far as Philippine delays go.
> 
> ...


Cebu Citizen I didn't go the route you are going but have viewed these lists on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website it's on the home page and scroll down off to the right "Announcements" Here's the home page link:
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/

You can also contact them by message or phone call they do answer their phones, here 's the official Facebook page, I've called them before.
https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are the links for 2016 for the list of approved visas:

Visa Application Status (Agenda Verification)


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have a new question about this topic and I hope someone here will have the answer as I am becoming concerned over the excessive delay of my 13a Visa...
> 
> I have been here in the Philippines more than a year and a half now and I am becoming accustomed to the typical bureaucratic delays and red tape but this particular one is really excessive as far as Philippine delays go.
> 
> ...


Do you mean you applied for your Probationary 13A over a year ago? If that is the case then you have to apply for that to be amended to a Permanent 13A Visa which is just about the same process as applying for the Probationary. With a current NBI clearance, fingerprints and interview again with a couple of other things as well.

I did the application for the amendment in March and was told the processing time is about 6 weeks. Hoping to see my name on the approved list issued in May.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Cebu Citizen I didn't go the route you are going but have viewed these lists on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website it's on the home page and scroll down off to the right "Announcements" Here's the home page link:
> Home
> 
> You can also contact them by message or phone call they do answer their phones, here 's the official Facebook page, I've called them before.
> https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration




Thanks MCA...very helpful but now it raises another question...hahaha...

I found my name on the list and according to the information posted there, my 13a Visa was approved and will expire on the 8th of April 2017 but I have not been notified to have my passport stamped with the new Visa information nor have I received my new (Alien Certificate of Registration), ACR Card...

I have tried to contact the BI about this and I get the run around. The travel agent that was handling my case is on vacation until next week so maybe I just need to wait until they return.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Here are the links for 2016 for the list of approved visas:
> 
> Visa Application Status (Agenda Verification)




Thanks HondaGuy...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Manila*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Thanks MCA...very helpful but now it raises another question...hahaha...
> 
> I found my name on the list and according to the information posted there, my 13a Visa was approved and will expire on the 8th of April 2017 but I have not been notified to have my passport stamped with the new Visa information nor have I received my new (Alien Certificate of Registration), ACR Card...
> 
> I have tried to contact the BI about this and I get the run around. The travel agent that was handling my case is on vacation until next week so maybe I just need to wait until they return.


The PBI main office would be my next stop but then again I'm an anxious person I don't like waiting on people.  All the other things that need to be done including your card will have to be done at this office, different windows, everything here is really compartmentalized to the point of ridiculous.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Thanks MCA...very helpful but now it raises another question...hahaha...
> 
> I found my name on the list and according to the information posted there, my 13a Visa was approved and will expire on the 8th of April 2017 but I have not been notified to have my passport stamped with the new Visa information nor have I received my new (Alien Certificate of Registration), ACR Card...
> 
> I have tried to contact the BI about this and I get the run around. The travel agent that was handling my case is on vacation until next week so maybe I just need to wait until they return.


In my limited understanding your name on the list is your notification.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I found my name on the list and according to the information posted there, my 13a Visa was approved and will expire on the 8th of April 2017.


 Mate, at least you know you are here legally which should be a huge weight off the shoulders. Get down to a quiet beach, find a hammock and have a cold beer while you wait for the travel agent to return to deal with the bureaucracy. As long as the agent is back from holiday before March 2017 you should be ok.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Billfish said:


> Mate, at least you know you are here legally which should be a huge weight off the shoulders. Get down to a quiet beach, find a hammock and have a cold beer while you wait for the travel agent to return to deal with the bureaucracy. As long as the agent is back from holiday before March 2017 you should be ok.


Well is he really legal? He hasn't returned to have his passport stamped with the 13A Visa.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> Well is he really legal? He hasn't returned to have his passport stamped with the 13A Visa.





Good Point!

You would think that everything is fine since my name is clearly listed on the official BI website and it does show that my Visa is approved and active from April 2016 to April 2017...BUT...you are correct...Am I really here legally if my Passport is not actually stamped with the 13a Probationary Visa?

However; I am not overly concerned at this point. I will just wait for my friend to return from her vacation and see whats going on. Until then...that hammock idea sounds really great!


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Your notification is through, you have been granted 13A status. However, you must go back to the main office and have your passport stamped with your new status. I also presume that you will be collecting your new ACR card with your new details. 
Apart from walking from one window to another it is straightforward. Staff are extremely helpful. 

Personally I prefer to do it on my own ( well I stand next to my wife ) and it does not take long especially if you arrive about 8am. 

In an hour, I collected the (probationary) 13A paperwork, had my passport stamped, new updated ACR card and also did the Martian thing ( annual Alien registration).


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I decided to check the list today, not really expecting to see my name there so soon. My 13A permanent was also approved on April 8. That makes it 15 days since I applied for it!!

Must be some kind of record.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Getting the NBI clearance for the 13A what is the cost and how long does it take?


----------

